# How much Tax?



## Secondtimeround (12 mo ago)

How much tax and social security in France would a UK couple pay on uk government and state pensions and profit from uk rental income? I’ve found the information online. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As the old saying goes, "it depends." One of the regulars here should be able to point you to a copy of the current UK-France tax treaty. As far as I know, there is a difference in treatment between the various types of "government" pensions (i.e. "government" meaning either government mandated, or that the retiree actually worked for the government during their career). And, the social security issue is a tricky one, too. There are the "cotisations" that are paid on certain types of foreign sourced income but paying them doesn't give you any claim on the benefits of "social security." (Example: there is no "social security" tax assessed on US Social Security benefits - i.e. a US "pension" - while I am charged a partial rate for "cotisations" on my German pension)


----------



## Secondtimeround (12 mo ago)

Thanks.


----------

